# Photo-to-Movie (Looks kinda cool)



## Bifurcator (Oct 14, 2008)

.









http://lqgraphics.com/software/phototomovie.php​



Photo to Movie enables you to create a movie by zooming and panning over a photo. It presents a simple interface to specify the starting and ending frames and generates full quality QuickTime or DV Stream files (compatible with iMovie). 

*Use Photo to Movie to: *

Graphically select the starting and ending frames 
Select the position and zoom of the starting and ending frames 
Preview the starting and ending frames as you edit them 
Preview the entire movie during editing 
Drag desired images directly into the configuration window 
Drag and drop photos directly from iPhoto 
Set the length of the exported movie 
Export NTSC 29.97 fps 720x480 4:3 video suitable for iMovie 
Export PAL 25 fps 720x576 4:3 video suitable for iMovie 
Export movies to QuickTime or to DV Stream 
Import DV Stream directly into iMovie 

*The major new features: *

Title Effects: A new title rendering system has been added along with the ability to add title effects. Before only fade in and fade out were available. Now you can choose to animate your titles into and out of the movie. The current in and out effects include Fade, Move, Scale, and Typewriter. Give them all a try by selecting a title in the timeline, clicking on the effect tab, choose either Effect In or Effect Out, and setting the desired Effect. Then play the title in the timeline. 
Gather Media: You can have Photo to Movie copy your photo and audio files to a common folder for archiving. Use the menu item File > Gather Media... You'll be asked to choose a folder and once all the files are copied you'll be asked to save your modified Photo to Movie document that includes references to the media files in their new locations. 
Alternate Aspect Ratios: You can now render movies at aspect ratios other then 4:3 or 16:9. Most users will not need to do this, but if you do, set your aspect ratio in Document Info to 'Same as Movie Size'. Then set the Movie Size on the right. Your key frames and final movie will have the aspect ratio width:height. 
Fit to audio: Menu item Audio > Fit Photos to Audio (Shift-Cmd-F). This instantly stretches or shrinks your photo track to match the duration of your audio track. 
Quickly move between photos: Cmd-[ and Cmd-] to move selection to the previous and next photos. 
Contextual menus: Right click on a photo in the timeline to open it in an external editor or reveal it in the Finder. 
Performance: We know that the Preview and Full Screen performance is less than stellar in recent versions of Photo to Movie. We're working hard to remedy this situation and this new version partially addresses this issue by making thumbnail processing more seamless and taking less CPU time and using optimized OpenGL more frequently than CoreImage. Please let us know how things are working on your particular machine! 
Stability: Photo to Movie 4.1 and 4.2 both include a crash reporter that sends crash reports directly to our servers. If either of these versions crash on you, please re-launch the software and submit the crash report. We examine each crash report carefully to figure out what went wrong. The Crash Reporter has led to numerous fixes in the last few months that have dramatically reduced the number of crashes.
*REQUIREMENTS* 

Mac OS X 10.4 or later.


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have never tried that application before. I use Moviemaker application, but I really do not rely on it. Btw, thanks for posting this. I already bookmarked this page.


----------



## Noor (Oct 23, 2008)

*it looks fun *
*i've never tried it before*


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 23, 2008)

looks complaked and i am pretty good with computers
OOO NO!!!


----------



## robb01 (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks for this, it looks fun


----------



## johngpt (Mar 6, 2009)

Bifurcator, thank you for mentioning this app. I've just purchased and downloaded it. It seems much more sophisticated than what I've been creating with iPhoto and iMovie.

Be well, sir.


Okay, just found out Bifurcator has been banned from TPF. Too bad. I've learned lots from him and always found him to be congenial. Makes one wonder what went on.


----------



## taxibill (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been using PTM for a couple of years now and recently upgraded to v4.7.  It's a great program, fairly intuitive but a little tricky to master all of the features, but it can be done.  I was looking for a program to produce videos in the style of Ken Burns, with the slow dissolves and zooms, giving life to still photos.  I am using it to produce "slide shows" of my travel photos, and my main project is a family history video, still in progress.  You can see some of my trial work on Vimeo, user user1471389, William Kast (this is my first post, so Photo Forum won't let me post a link yet.) . (note--not all of these videos are PTM).  Good luck, have fun!


----------

